# Solved: No bootsector on internal hard drive after AHCI enabled



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

hi everybody!
I have a dell studio 1536 my hard disk got corrupted a month ago and tried different software could not make it to work so, decided to buy another HD .
my new hard drive is (used) bought in ebay and SMART shows 100% health also tested on dell diagnosetic utility and all tests passed .
So, here comes my problem , the very first time when i poped (new/used) HD into the laptop and started, it showed me the above error ''no bootsector on internal hard drive'' and gave me 3 options F1 retry , F2 setup , F5 dell diganose utility. I ignored it as you all know a HD without system files, partion , or windows would do exactly the same , and i went ahead and somehow sorted windows vista to install . When setup expanded files, it restarted and when dell logo and flash screen passed where it was supposed to boot from C: it gave me this error again , but the vista disk was still there i thought let the cd take care of it as the HD may not have been used after couple formating and wiping. So thought it,s normal, all installation went normal finally restarted again with same error above .
Now if i put windows cd or whatever bootable madia i can get to my windows if i dont hit any key but first it will show the above error and then it will boot other media , even i can access to windows by pressing F1 ''retry'' after message appears and it will boot successfully fast and flawlessly but, windows cant find boot section by its own .
Installed vista and windows 7 four times but same symptoms 
NOTE>>>> It will only occure when I enable AHCI mode , installed on ATA mode doesnt require me to do anything and will successfully go to boot from bios .
my bios setup is in correct order and also reseted couple of times . reseated hard drive one time 
also i installed sata drive driver downloaded from dell site and loaded with usb everytime when i installed . So what could be the problem? 
Am i missing something prior or after installation ?
I have completely lost my mind with this problem , tried 7hours of searching in forums nobody else has got same problem as mine , the error is same but symptoms are different 
[PLEASE HELP}
i have tried to attach a test results but dont know if this site excepts html


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

When are you installing the SATA driver from USB? As this is a Vista OS you should not need to install the SATA driver as a compatible driver will be included in the Vista disc and likewise with Windows 7. You should be able to install straight from the OS disc with the drive set in AHCI mode. It is only required to install SATA drivers during an installation when using XP.

Try running a full format (not a quick format) on the drive before trying the installation again. You can use Gparted to do this:

Download Gparted from here and follow 
these instructions.
Keep hitting enter during boot up to choose the default settings, you only need to enter anything when it asks for your language preference.
It will reach a screen where it will show the contents of your hard drive.
Right click on the partitions you wish to remove and select delete
Right click on the partition you want to format and select "Format to" then choose NTFS from the menu. 
Once all the selections are made click on Apply in the top bar.
Double click on Exit and select Reboot from the pop up once complete, it will beep loudly and eject the disc.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

hi , during the initial installation i load the sata driver which was extracted to usb and then it takes from there and installs , but i got an idea , do you thing is that because i have attached a usb so that some installation files mmay have gone to usb ?
is it not really essential to install sata driver which is provided in dell website in my laptop's model driver list ?
does windows visa or 7 has its own amd sata drivers?
thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The preinstall of SATA drivers is only needed when installing Windows XP. I was not aware there was an option during the install of Vista or Windows 7 to install additional drivers during the installation or are you interrupting the installation to do this.

Try the install straight from the disc with it set to AHCI and it should be ok.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark1956 said:


> When are you installing the SATA driver from USB? As this is a Vista OS you should not need to install the SATA driver as a compatible driver will be included in the Vista disc and likewise with Windows 7. You should be able to install straight from the OS disc with the drive set in AHCI mode. It is only required to install SATA drivers during an installation when using XP.
> 
> Try running a full format (not a quick format) on the drive before trying the installation again. You can use Gparted to do this:
> 
> ...


The driver which was installed from usb was amd raid controller and sata drivers , as this is my first time installing retail windows I thought i must need to install raid or ahci controller driver as I need to use windows in AHCI mode rather than ATA mode , do I need to install Raid driver or AHCI driver? in order to make windows recognise my mobo's controller?


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark1956 said:


> The preinstall of SATA drivers is only needed when installing Windows XP. I was not aware there was an option during the install of Vista or Windows 7 to install additional drivers during the installation or are you interrupting the installation to do this.
> 
> Try the install straight from the disc with it set to AHCI and it should be ok.


I am trying right at this moment and will post back if i was successful , thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I'll wait to hear how it goes. Any controllers for the mobo will be in the chipset drivers which can be installed after the OS is up and running.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi , i have just finish installing fresh windows 7 on my laptop , sadly the problem is the same nothing has been changed , still no boot sector on internal hard drive but being inserted cd the windows will boot if i dont press any key or wait until the error and option comes then i manually select retry , so frastrated at the moment strange problem , never seen in my life with 17 years of using pc


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Lets try something else.



> Repair startup issues
> 1.Put the Windows 7 installation disc in the disc drive, and then start your computer.
> 2.Press a key when you are prompted.
> 3.Select a language, a time, a currency, a keyboard or an input method, and then click Next.
> ...


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark1956 said:


> Lets try something else.


I have done this once before , but doesnt changed anything , i thinkg there is something wrong with my hard disk otherwise why a freshly installation bootloader would go wrong while the system can boot but manually not automaticaly, and that is only when installation done with AHCI enabled . Do you think that my hard drive is none-supporting ??? i have checked the model and that is same as other sata HDs are . It is toshiba MK1246GSX 120GB


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there any configuration you may think has not been set ? Is there any firmware upgrade issue or changing some settings in HD,s software the way it treats


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Take a look in the Bios boot order and make sure the hard drive is at the top or second in place to the CD drive and it is enabled.

Have you got another PC you can put the drive into and then try the install of Windows again to see if it has the same problem?

I appreciate you have run the Dell hard drive diagnostics but a better test would be to use Seatools from this Seagate link and burn the ISO to a CD using ImgBurn, then boot the PC with it and run the extended test. If it passes then zero the entire drive and try the install of Windows again.

I am also suspecting that your hard drive has some problems, the test and the writing of zeros to the entire drive should at least make quite sure there is nothing on the drive before you start another install. See how it goes.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

i have erased the entire hard drive with MHDD a software developed by hddguru.com i have made changes many times in bios , I even made hd the only device to boot from , it looks to me that bios is trying to read boot from somewhere beside from C: it is so frastrated and i am out of option except to take apart my laptop and pull out dvd drive or other connectors from motherboard as somebody susggested is a forum but the problem was different . I think there might be something which is missing a driver or something that prevents bios to look at C: first .


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

I have got another pc and i have attached to it the old and faulty hard drive as HDsentinel is bieng in proccess to repair bad or damaged sectors , its 4 days since i ran that test on other pc and it prbably take couple of days more, and as long i know the other drive didnt give this error


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

one thing more i would like to add is that my hard drive is bieng shown as a removeable device in notification area , do you thing is that normal ? or there is a driver missing ?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Boot using the manual method and post a snapshot of Disk Management opened up to full screen.

It is normal for a SATA drive to show as removable as it is hot pluggable.

You do not need to dismantle the laptop to remove the CD drive, it is held in place by a few screws in the base and will simply slide out when they are all unscrewed.

It will be interesting to see if the old drive passes all the testing (sounds like a long time compared to the manufacturer's diagnostics). You are probably also thinking about using it again with a clean install to see if the problem persists, that would be a good test.

Running the Seagate Seatools diagnostics would have been an adequate and reliable test, and a lot quicker. If the drive has bad sectors they are not repairable unless caused by corrupt data. Bad sectors are due to physical wear on the drives surface and nothing will repair that.

The Bios is not controlled by any drivers and should automatically search for a boot record in the order that the devices are set in the boot order list. Why it is missing the boot record on this drive is a mystery. Have you considered the possibility that the Bios is corrupted. This can happen and the Bios can be infected with a virus, quite rare but it does happen, this could also explain the original problem with the old drive as that would have been infected first before the virus flashed itself into the Bios. If all else fails you may like to consider flashing the Bios.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

i have updated the bios just day before yesterday not one time but two times , i am also amazed at this point that where may this mestrious problem lies .


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

i didnt know my post place has been change and fortunatly i have find it because i tick the notification to my email can you also tell this to me please!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

zakhail said:


> i didnt know my post place has been change and fortunatly i have find it because i tick the notification to my email can you also tell this to me please!


I am sorry, I don't understand what you are asking me.

Yes, the problem is a mystery, but apart from you running the Seagate diagnostics I suggested there is nothing else I can think of to try. Personally I think the replacement drive is the most likely problem and you should test the old drive with the Seagate diagnostics and if it passes, use it for a reinstall and see what happens.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark1956 said:


> I am sorry, I don't understand what you are asking me.
> 
> Yes, the problem is a mystery, but apart from you running the Seagate diagnostics I suggested there is nothing else I can think of to try. Personally I think the replacement drive is the most likely problem and you should test the old drive with the Seagate diagnostics and if it passes, use it for a reinstall and see what happens.


ops silly me didnt know that pages has been extended to two and i was still looking at page one , so sorry


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

I ma going to post all the results i get from my system and after that will go give seagate tools a try . thanks for you help!!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome. I'll wait to hear from you.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

here is the test file in htm , have a look on it 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=682069A938E6236C&id=682069A938E6236C%21109


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

i have attached the snapshot taken from device manager


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The test file tells me a couple of things. The tests on the hard drive are all very short, nothing beyond a couple of minutes which is too quick to run a conclusive test on the hard drive surface. I would still suggest you run the Seatools diagnostics to get a more thorough test done.

The used space on the hard drive seems very large for Windows 7. The 64bit version should only have used about 18GB, is anything else installed on the drive that you are aware of? Something is occupying another 10GB of the disk.

Post a snapshot of Disk Management with all the details showing.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Here i have post all the details in device manager


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas.

Those snapshots are from Device Manager, which all looks fine, I asked for Disk Management.

Click the Start button, then right click on Computer and select Manage. When the screen opens select Disk Management from the left hand pane. This will show the details of the drive contents. Open the window to full screen so all the details are showing and take a screenshot of that and post it.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

HI , mark , merry christmas!! 
here is disk management sanpshot!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, that snapshot all looks ok, but as I asked in post 25, what else have you installed? Windows 7 64 bit should not be occupying that much space so there is something not quite right. After using Seagate to confirm the drive is ok I would use the software below to re-partition the drive, create about 18GB for the OS plus space required for software and then use the rest of the drive for data. I would set the first partition to 30GB unless you have a lot of big software programs to install. Then use all the rest of the space for a second partition. You can change the partition sizes at a later date if you need to. Make sure you delete the existing partitions first and format the drive to NTFS.

Download Gparted from here and follow these instructions.

Keep hitting enter during boot up to choose the default settings, you only need to enter anything when it asks for your language preference.
It will reach a screen where it will show the contents of your hard drive.
Follow this Tutorial

Let us know how it goes, but please run the Seagate diagnostics first.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi there is no other files except for drivers and utilities updates and couple of softwares in C: drive but i dont have any other aditional media or software file , My default download folder is also C: if that helps


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so we are probably talking about 7GB of disk space that is being used by unknown data.

Run the Seagate test and follow what I suggested in post 29. Let me know what happens.

I have suggested running the Seagate test several times and you don't appear to have done it as yet. In post 21 you said you were going to run the test which was three days ago. Is there any particular reason why you still have not done this?


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

yes , the reason is i can't seem to make seatool to execute in bios . I have made a bootable USB in which rest of other software works but i was not succesful in putting seatol iso image or disk kit image to usb . If you extract that 8mb seatol files you wont be able to find something executable . i had a bunch of blank cds which all have been used during this problem and no software seems to help me in this problem,
I have in my cds , paragon partition manager , partition table doctor , hdd regenerator, estool which is for samsung , MHDD which is also handy and helpful in erasing HD, and so on , but i am not able to put seatool files in bootable thumb driver as i am out of blank cds


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You won't get the Seatools ISO for CD to work on a USB flash drive without some complex tailoring to extract the correct files from the download. If you want to stop wasting CD's then get some rewritable ones so you can use them again for other purposes.

It would be futile for me to move forward in this diagnosis until I know for sure your hard drive is in perfect health.

Please keep me fully informed for me to give the best assistance I can. When I suggest something that you are unable to do then please tell me exactly what is stopping you rather than have me repeat instructions. I can't see what you are doing so good communication is essential in order to help resolve this problem.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

well , i will do it today and will buy some cd,s then , any way i have downloaded windows version of seatool and something i am not sure about is that my drive's driver detail is detected as PATA-SATA
have a look at snapshot


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I've never used the Windows version as the CD version is much better because it can test the drive while it is not being used by Windows. The software is detecting the drive as PATA-SATA which would suggest it cannot detect which one it is, I should not worry about that and just let the test complete.

I have just done some checks on the Dell site for your laptop model. The only drivers available are for Vista so I assume that is what you are using. Some Vista drivers are compatible with Windows 7 but not all and your particular model of laptop is not in the Dell Windows 7 compatible systems list. Run this to make sure we are not wasting our time http://windows.microsoft.com/upgradeadvisor


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

The link you provided above says "Page cannot be found" as for the compatibility issue I ran a program from the system details page where it shows basic information about the computer with microsoft Scores and passed all hardware compatibilty test and said you are good to go with windows 7 .
I dont have any problems with drivers either i have downloaded the latest vista drivers from different places including some were found by diferent kind software informer , even almost all are 64bit compitable , There is not even one issue in driver or device manager about conflict or not even i notice a tiny problem or instability . I am amazed to see this dell laptop speed and performance ,. but yes i agree for some poin
t with you as for the AHCI or RAID drivers for this particular model provided by Dell , but as you know vista drivers should support windows 7 , and if that doesnt windows Vista and 7 have its own drivers for AHCI and SATA controller , most of the forums i have read is that you dont need those drivers from dell unless otherwise if needed for trouble shooting .
any way i have managed to install that seatool on CD on i didnt touch anything yet and guess what , the first automatic scan shows every thing is fine ,and the first ever device information is 
Device 0 is ATA Device TOSHIBAMK1246GSX On ATI SB700-AHCI


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Its a good tool and i have put to long test as it finishes i will goto advance feature and will look for erase options , anything you would like to suggest will be welcome and thanks mark for not giving up on me , I really appreciat it .


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

I missed an important point mark! if you say this might be incompatebility issue with windows 7 so about vista then , vista is native OS for this particular model , then why it shows the same error in vista . Its clear to me that this might not be the real problem and if you think this is then i will consider to downgrade back to vista.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome.

Once Seatools has confirmed your drive is ok I would follow what I have suggested in post 29 and use Gparted to set up and format partitions on the disk and then re-install Windows 7, fingers crossed this should resolve the problem. Assign drive letters to each partition giving the smaller one the letter C: so you can recognise it during the install of Windows 7. No need to use Seatools to wipe the drive as a format with Gparted will do the job nicely.

At the moment it is still a bit of a mystery why the booting problem exists, but hopefully the re-install will fix it. I am only hoping it is connected with the mysterious amount of disc space occupied by a clean install of Windows 7. As you have added, the problem also occured with Vista so it is more likely to be something to do with the hard drive or what was on it.

I have edited the upgrade advisor link which is now working, might just be worth a check with that.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is the new twisted in story mark!

I ran seatool short and long test both passed . Followed your suggestions and partitioned and format the HD with Gparted the way you told me , I made two partition C 32gb and D the rest of remaining .

installed windows vista 32bit on C drive came up with the same error .

My brother has an Acer aspire 5935g with intel 9series chip , convinsed him to only use for troubleshooting and will never mess with his data in any circumastances , while he has loads of office and financial documents in it , removed his laptop's hd and connect my one onto his laptop used Gparted to partition again the same way i did the first time .

installed windows 7 with the same procedure and bum , windows boots itself without any error in his laptop with my HD . phew ! hard disk is fine isnt it!

well , my sata port or controller whatever it is , is bad right!

being really cautious put his HD in my own laptop and started, My laptop boots it , unbeleivable it booted it AHCI enabled , but ... it gives me blue screen , i was scared The.S.O.M

yeah it might be because it doesnt have Intel controller that is what it should do!!

Took my own HD out of Acer and intalled back in Dell , you know what it did ? again with same error but went to windows and all the sudden ding ding! drivers started to install.

Now i dont know what else should i do with this miserable mystarious tiny problem , gives me more and more head-ach and dont show itself what the heck it is.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

And the most important thing which i missed was that if i install using my Dell laptop in AHCI mode which gives me error and connect to Acer laptop it will go and boot but will give a BSOD and will crash and restarts . It mean that the boot sector is writing fine by dell but it cant read it back for some reason whatever it is driver, software or hardware reason .


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It is now quite clear that your hard drive is in good health. I did some more investigating and found this from another forum. First create a System Restore point just in case something goes wrong with the registry editing. Then follow this guide which will enable all the drivers for the different hard drive modes.

Windows 'installs' SATA boot drivers and picks one at initial installation: 
pciide.sys for IDE 
msahci.sys for AHCI 
IastorV.sys for RAID 
It will only enable one by default, and refrain from loading the other 2. 
This causes your windows to fail booting after you change your SATA controller setup in bios to another value. 
In order to fix this non-booting issue, revert back to original configuration (so windows can boot) and:

 Click on Start and type Regedit into the box and hit Enter.
 Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\ 
 Look down the keys under services and find these three names one at a time:
*pciide.sys *
*msahci.sys *
*IastorV.sys *
 Click on the key and then in the right hand box double click on 'Start' and alter the value to '0', click on OK and then repeat this for each of the keys. You should find that only one of them will have been set to '0' which should be left as it is. 
After having enabled the other 2, you can now freely alter your SATA configuration into whatever you like (IDE/RAID/AHCI) and windows will boot up properly every time. 
Instructions sourced from here and edited for clarity.

If you need further instructions please ask and tell me what you are stuck on.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi mark!
tried the this thing and tweaked registry but sadly didnt work for me , i can however go to IDE without error after editing registry but when i switch back to AHCI same error on start up , I am guessing now since this is not HD issue nor driver it must be bios , What if there is a bug in bios ? since this is smaller in size (120gb) every company tries to update bios in order to support larg capacity like 1 OR 2TB or even more than that , 
So if controller dosent give me any problem after boot up or in windows this is only related to bios, Bios is responsible to find the hard disk at start up and i notice that it will make a couple of blinks and cliks and then will completly go calm , seems like bios fails to detect HD .

I am also considering to dissasemble the laptop and will see near around the HD socket to make sure there is no machanical or physical damage to any internal componants ,

But in my opinion it all relats to bios , what do you say then?


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

And one thing more just came to my mind is that what if i have to upgrade the HD's firmware ? like every HD has to be updated in order to work . I have seen many forums and many companies which recommends firmware update , dont you think this might be something related to firmware as well?

Since toshiba doesnt even bother to make a dirty tool or utility i havent seen any website for Toshiba or my model , All the tools they make is for Fejtsu toshiba not for only toshiba , do know of toshiba's support site where i can find tools or firmware? I coudnt find something


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Toshiba support is very poor compared to other manufacturer's and I think it very unlikely you will find any such firmware. Also, I have never heard of firmware being required for any make of hard drive only the drivers for SATA, RAID or IDE which are integrated into Vista and Windows 7.

Your Bios has been updated so that could not be the problem and your PC booted without a hitch when using a hard drive from the other PC (until it BSOD'd due to the incorrect drivers on it). Your drive also booted ok in the other PC.

Everything checks out fine with the whole system until you try to boot in AHCI mode with the (used) drive. As your system boots fine from the hard drive out of the other PC the only conclusion I can reach is that some minor fault on the new (used) drive is causing a problem 'only' on your PC. I cannot explain why this is happening but if it was my PC I would buy a new drive, not a used one, and not Fujitsu, there has to be something wrong with it. Have you any idea of its history, why was it sold?

Was your old hard drive experiencing the same problem, has it since been tested to see what was wrong with it? If you run diagnostics on it and it passes the test reinstall the OS on it, if it produces the same error then you will know for sure that the PC is the problem, then again if it works you will know the used drive is the problem.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought this on ebay and the seller statement was nothing about this particular product he had sold many HD,s as i read his ranks and status and all the customers were happy . I also contacted him and described what the issue is and he replied with some basic troubleshooting and said that i never experieced such a problem with any of my drive and added that if you are trying to install xp you have to load drivers for AHCI or make a customised CD .

As for my old HD wether the problem was same , I would say no that bad hard drive just crashed after mass errors and bad sectors and i was not able to format it nor was able to erase it using any of available software , since the mbr or partition of that disk is destryed and cant be made anymore cause cant read or write it gives me the same no boot sector error but the difference it that , the bad hard drive will bring error quick at start up jst about 2 blinks but this new hard drive will go calm about 10 seconds and then bring the error


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

before erasing and trobleshooting that bad hard drive would give me something like bootmgr is missing and similler error but after fail erasing it will give me the same problem


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I can only repeat my conclusion. "The drive has a fault", this is the only explanation I can come to without actually having my hands on the machine.

Everything we have tried shows your PC to be in perfect working order, the only time it won't work correctly is when you try to boot from this used drive, therefore an error/fault on the used drive is all I can conclude.

You may have a hard time convincing the seller that the drive is not 100%, all I can suggest is you email him a link to this thread so he can see for hiimself what has been attempted and then see if he can suggest anything else to resolve the problem.

This link will go to this thread just copy and paste it into an email to the seller.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1032346-no-bootsector-internal-hard-drive.html


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

Mark1956 said:


> I can only repeat my conclusion. "The drive has a fault", this is the only explanation I can come to without actually having my hands on the machine.
> 
> Everything we have tried shows your PC to be in perfect working order, the only time it won't work correctly is when you try to boot from this used drive, therefore an error/fault on the used drive is all I can conclude.
> 
> ...


hi mark thanks buddy to being helpfull and i do accept this is the final answer to my problem , there is something wrong with my hard drive , Either its old enough or not competible , since the hard drive doesnt has warranty i would go to buy a new one and will use it for back up purposes , once again thanks mate!!

I have marked this thread solved as this was final answer , and there is nothing left which we doesnt try ,


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, glad I could help, only wish we could have found something a bit more concrete but I am 99% certain that the problem can only be that used hard drive.

Please feel free to come back and re-open the thread if you have any more problems.


----------



## zakhail (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks buddy! yeas ofcourse i will also keep searching or asking experts whenever i had a chance to and will update this thread .


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, best of luck.


----------

